#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Сакья кабум

## Нико

Можно ли найти в сети?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Можно ли найти в сети?


Это же про ценности мантры "мани"? На английском я видел только несколько глав.

----------


## Дубинин

> Это же про ценности мантры "мани"? На английском я видел только несколько глав.


Нет- вроде.

----------

Нико (19.03.2015), Чагна Дордже (19.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нет- вроде.


Это не про ценности мантры "мани", а собрание сочинений сакьяпинских лам. К сожалению, как видно по ссылке Дубинина, там нет трудов Пагпа лама, одного из учеников Сакья Пандиты....

----------


## Аше

> Можно ли найти в сети?


Можно. На TBRC в поиске вбить "sa skya bka' 'bum".

----------

Нико (20.03.2015)

----------

